# High-Speed Vs. Low Speed Reels



## tofer

Ok guys helping some of you can help me with a few questions I have regarding what reels to buy and what my best option may be. My situation is that I do not own a boat but I do get offshore once in a while, but primarily fish inshore (Piers, Surf, Jetty's ect.). What I would like to do is add some conventional gear to the arsenal so when I do get the chance to fish on a boat, I'll have some of my own gear that I know how to use. It would be awesome if I could find a way to use the gear for some inshore stuff like sharks, tarpon, cobia too. So what I'm looking for is a couple of good set-ups to take care of that. 

That said, here's my questions: 

High Speed Vs. Lowspeed: I know the lower speed essentially will allow me to move bigger fish with less effort, but are the higher speed reels strong enough to get it done? The main reels I've been looking at are the TLDs 20 or 25. Daiwa Saltists (New Black and Gold and Lever Drag models.) Or possibly a TLD-2 Speed or Saltist 2-Speed. I've thought maybe a 35t and a TLD 25 might be the way to go but I just wanted to get your opinions as well as some other good options. I'm looking to not spend a fortune so money is definitely a factor. Thanks for help, look forward to catching some even bigger fish this year.


----------



## handfull

You can find a Penn torque 200 for ~200 used and will do it all. High speed and lots of power,simple design. Saltists are nice,but not as tough IMO. 65lb braid and you are set


----------



## Sea Monkey

The OLE Gettin'em to See the Light.

I recommend Highspeed reels only. Its hell reeling up from 100-200ft. of water with a slowspeed reel after some damn ruby lip or soap fish bites your hook. I fish with Penn 555gs's , and the highspeed Penn 4-6/0 reels. I like the highspeed reels for 2 reasons. Less demand on the forearm and more repetitions. With high speed reels you will increase the number of baits dropped compared to slowspeed reels. 

Most all bottom fishing reels will have plenty of pulling power no matter what the speed of the reel is. Fishing with bottom fishing reels is alot like fishing with spinning reels. You pull the fish to you with the rod and the reel is for taking in the line , not for pulling the fish off the bottom. At least that is what I hope for, "if you can't wind on'em then you got to pump&wind on'em". It is all technique when pulling big fish off the bottom not neccesarily the speed of the reel. 
Hope this info helps out in your reel choice.



"GET'EM OFF THE BOTTOM"


----------



## Chris V

Both have pros and cons obviously. The main thing to keep in mind is what types of fishing you will primarily do with the setups you are buying. I have always felt that a reel with a retrieve between 4:1 and 5:1 will get the job done with enough speed and efficiency but there are some models that can achieve a faster rate of retrieve and have enough torque by oversizing the drive gear. The Daiwa Saltiga, Saltist LD's, Shimano Trinidad, Talica and a few others achieve this. Sure they cost more, but they offer the best of both worlds. You get plenty of torque for working up a big fish and still have a retrieve rate of over 40 inches per turn.

The Penn Torque, mentioned in an earlier post is a very tough reel with plenty of power but the one thing I never liked about it is its weight and bulky feel. I've used them on many occasions and still feel they are a great reel but not ideal. This is just my opinion and many feel different. 

The TLD 25 is and has always been the best all around offshore reel IMO. There is almost nothing they haven't caught and are still one of my best selling reels. They are a little slower and don't posess a ton of power but they will get the job done and weigh much less (24 oz) than some reels half their size. They still have one of the best drag systems as well. I don't suggest putting out a full spread of large billfish lures on them but if you did, they'd still impress you. You do not however have the high end drag capabilities as the newer and smaller machined aluminum reels do.

For bottom fishing setups I like speed more than anything and rely on short, fast pumps at the start of the fight to move a fish quickly rather than slower torque. When you hook up, if you can get off 6-7 fast short pumps of the rod taking only turn of the handle each time, you have already moved the fish about 30ft from his home and its usually game over after that.

The best way to figure out what you like more is by trial and error


----------



## a

great info.....thanks


----------



## tofer

Great info! Thanks for the help. Looks like I'll just need to get out there and give some a shot.


----------



## Magic236

*Lo Speed vs High Speed*

Chris V, great post! Tofer, I have 19YR old TLD 25's that have caught all kinds of stuff, including YF +100# and a Blue, north of 300#. They are tough versatile reels and have only been overhauled once. I also us TLD 15 Stars for bottom fishing and keep thinking they will fail at sometime but they have not yet. I'm real loyal to Shimano as they have yet to let me down. I think two speeds are for 50# and higher reels. Good luck!


----------



## ironman172

Why not have the best of both!! here is one on ebay....I bought one earlier from J&H tackle(there all gone now)....can't wait to use it....smaller then I thought, but still good for the occasion I get out..... I hope

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-BOX-SHIMANO...485?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e60567c1d

I also have a Torium 30 that works real well and won't break the bank....just thought a 2 speed would be handy from time to time


----------



## bill1000

You cant go wrong with a TLD twospeed. I prefer to start in low gear to get the head started up. With a circle hook it is more important to get your fish moving off of the bottom immediately. I don't do much pumping just reeling with the rod pointed at the fish. Anothe great choice for a light but powerful combination is a two-speed Accurate Boss series reel with a Shimano Travala or other light but powerful rod. Braid is a must because it does not stretch.

Bill1000


----------

